# No mercy for the convicts!!



## Riplukelee (Dec 24, 2016)

Two boats in a little bragging rights competition. My dad, younger brother, coworker and my self in on boat. And littlest brother and old friend in another boat. The bite never stopped and we finally had to come home. That was Thursday! Friday was just as productive. Thursday Boat breakdown: 38 convicts and 3 nice reds. Lil bros boat 20 convicts. Friday just one boat 34 convicts and 1 red. Have to add that I caught most of mine using then zebco 33 (broke off a few monsters with it too). Smallest fish were in the 11.5 to 12 inch range and the bigger ones are 18 to 19.


----------



## Riplukelee (Dec 24, 2016)

*Friday's fish!*

Have to resize the pics to get them up.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Dec 24, 2016)

WOW that is a lot of fish for Christmas!!


----------



## trippcasey (Dec 24, 2016)

Nice haul brother!! Thats putting in some work!


----------



## FishermanSailor (Dec 24, 2016)

Always nice to see convicts executed for stealing.  I can't stand a thief.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2016)

Nice mess of Sheephead right there. Use to catch them with my dad many years ago. He always caught a lot more than I did. He said you needed to set the hook right before they bite.


----------



## Angel Eyes (Dec 25, 2016)

New to ga. coastal fishing. What type structure do you look for to catch them. Merry Christmas.


----------



## trippcasey (Dec 25, 2016)

Angel Eyes said:


> New to ga. coastal fishing. What type structure do you look for to catch them. Merry Christmas.



Pilings, seawalls, stumps, rocks or debris that has been pushed over, drop offs, mud ledges that are full of fiddler crab holes. All sorts of structure will hold them.


----------



## Riplukelee (Dec 25, 2016)

All of those were caught in washed out or blown down trees. The trees are all over the creeks but low tide eliminates some areas due to water depth and it makes the fish congregate.


----------



## brown518 (Dec 27, 2016)

Way to go! That is getting the job done!


----------

